# I need your help



## Hetherington (Jan 24, 2014)

I am 15 and have had IBS for around 1 year now, the only way I have been able to manage my IBS is by not eating dairy and gluten. This is a nightmare when I want to go out for dinner or on holiday. I need advice on what to do next, do I start to add them back into my diet and ignore the stomach cramps, bloating, headaches, and bowel problems and after a while of eating it will my body get used to eating them? Or do I keep going on for the rest of my life eating hardly anything? It has affected my self confidence and I don't like to tell people about my IBS, I just pretend I have a food allergy to my friends. Has anyone got any advice that can help me?


----------



## suzietjao77 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi there! I suffered for 3 years. My doctor just put me on to iberogast. Its amazing!!! Worked immediately. Give it a try. Its natural, you buy it over the counter at a chemist and its simple to take. It can be taken from 6 months of age, so its gentle on the stomach as well. Honestly, try it, you won't regret it!!!


----------



## pigeon79 (Oct 15, 2013)

You might be able to take supplements to help you digest lactose. Give them a try. You can get them at the pharmacy. I'm not sure about your gluten sensitivity though.


----------



## Hetherington (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you, I will try and see if I can get hold of iberogast! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dora p (Feb 14, 2014)

I am contacting you because I was prescribe zofran jan 30 2014 and I have taking it a total of 8 times between then and Tuesday February 11,2014 and I grew suspect of it because my heart started to beat fast and it felt like my womb was numb. I haven't has a ultrasound to hear the heart beat yet but I was wondering is this going to effect my baby. I am 8 weeks 6 days.


----------



## ChenKenLuPi (Feb 12, 2014)

Never eat gluten or dairy again. This will get worse if you play with it, suffering will occure.


----------

